# Sarcasm and the MBTI



## WarriorDreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

*Sarcasm, humor and the MBTI*

It's hard to really ask a question like 'which type is the most sarcastic?' Someone can have a crack at it but someone is bound to put 'every type can be sarcastic under different circumstances.' Which is true, and sarcasm can come in different forms, it can sometimes be more ironic, while other times be more biting and cold/ dismissive. 

I will say, I think that introverts use sarcasm more than extraverts. Extraverts are more ironic I think, but I think introverts may be more cutting.

I would say XNXP to me is the most likely to use sarcasm, in the way it is intended to be used. Their more abstract view of life and ability to look outside the box allows them to be more eccentric and to not use it to deliberately harm people but to point out the juxtapostion of situations.

I think XSXJ is the least likely to use it, in fact avoid it. I think that the only time they would use it would be in dealing with another 'abstract' person but do not enjoy it much.

I think that all XNXJ's have a darkly ironic sense of humor. I don't think they say outright ironic comments but I think they have a fantastic sense of irony (and justice) about the world and of situations which always comes out. 

When it comes to XSXP I think their humor is more literal and based on the senses. If something sounds funny, looks funny, if something isn't practical/ or it seems/ is funny. I also think they are the most likely to DO funny things rather than say them.

This of course, is my own view on it. By deduction I would say there is no definite type who uses sarcasm more but that there are different ways to define humor in the MBTI. :wink:


----------



## Saoirse1969 (Aug 10, 2012)

As an INFP I tend to cycle when it comes to sarcasm. I've gone through periods of being sarcastic, cutting & darkly humoured. After becoming aware of it(hurting people, ect) I intentionly avoid this style of interacting with others because I tend to go overboard.


----------



## kelar (Nov 30, 2011)

Irony? It's awesome. Sarcasm? No thanks. Using sarcasm to joke around I can't stand especially! Sarcasm to just be mean I don't like either.


----------



## Improbable (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm INTJ and I like irony, sarcasm, subversion, and things that break norms and make people view a situation differently. Things I find funny are most often the unexpected, the unpredictable and jokes/situations that have a dark twist.

I think the type of humour we use towards others should be very situational. Context is what matters, not the nature of the comment. I suspect there may be an MBTI-type bias towards particular styles of humour. It would be interesting to see if there are any surveys or studies on it.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I use sarcasm frequently, but mostly around people I know well and won't be offended or take me literally. I am also sarcastic in my head a lot.

I don't like people who confuse sarcasm with sardonicism or sarcasm with irony.

On another note, can you think of reasons why people, when describing their sense of humor, say that its sarcastic? My sense of humor is indeed rooted in sarcasm but I don't advertise it and generally try to tone it down in order to appear less negative.

With regards to your theory of XNXPs being more sarcastic, I think probably the XNTPs are the most... we're less afraid of hurting people's feelings.


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a deep appreciation for the ironic and can use sarcasm quite liberally when situations call for it.  



Improbable said:


> I like irony, sarcasm, subversion, and things that break norms and make people view a situation differently. Things I find funny are most often the unexpected, the unpredictable


I couldn't agree with you more. :kitteh:



kelar said:


> Sarcasm to just be mean I don't like either.


Oh, how you underestimate the many uses of sarcasm. :wink:


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

kelar said:


> Sarcasm? No thanks. Using sarcasm to joke around I can't stand especially! Sarcasm to just be mean I don't like either.


Start running for the hills... I'm coming after you...











Improbable said:


> I'm INTJ and I like irony, sarcasm, subversion, and things that break norms and make people view a situation differently. Things I find funny are most often the unexpected, the unpredictable and jokes/situations that have a dark twist.


^This...

Sarcasm is a part of me much like breathing. I have to tone down a lot on PerC _(to the point of barely using it)_ due to people being too easily offended, being too PC or taking it literally.








If I were to be as sarcastic as I usually am _(as I don't give a fig if I hurt people's feelings with it. If the situation calls for it, I use it.)_, I don't think I would still be here.


----------



## OverthoughtAndUnderstated (Aug 13, 2012)

I definitely agree with the OP to an extent. I personally am probably the most sarcastic person I know. Sometimes it is so obnoxious and inappropriate that I could silence a stadium, and sometimes it is very subtle and dry so everyone becomes confused. My boss is an xNxP like me, and we are so sarcastic when we converse in the office, that no one ever has the slightest clue what the conversation is even about. Our humor is so much alike that it's as if we speak a different language entirely.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

WarriorDreamer said:


> I will say, I think that introverts use sarcasm more than extraverts. Extraverts are more ironic I think, but I think introverts may be more cutting.


My experience is that introverts are more likely to use sarcasm and irony in a funny way. Many of the extraverted Te-preferrers I know have a habit of using irony and sarcasm in a derogatory way, mistaking pure insults for humor (and yes, I do take into account that the two may overlap under certain circumstances). I do know some extraverts who are genuinely funny when using sarcasm and irony, but they're not the norm; extraverted humor often lacks introspection, in my opinion, with ENTPs being something of an exception.



WarriorDreamer said:


> I would say XNXP to me is the most likely to use sarcasm, in the way it is intended to be used. Their more abstract view of life and ability to look outside the box allows them to be more eccentric and to not use it to deliberately harm people but to point out the juxtapostion of situations.
> 
> When it comes to XSXP I think their humor is more literal and based on the senses. If something sounds funny, looks funny, if something isn't practical/ or it seems/ is funny. I also think they are the most likely to DO funny things rather than say them.


I'd say Ti makes for "better" irony than Fi due to the logical detachment - the people I know with an Fi preference don't seem to be able to properly disconnect their values when being dry - their observations never lose a personal touch that in combination with irony or sarcasm tends to grow fangs. This, of course, is just my own experience - YMMV.
Re xSxP and irony/sarcasm, I can only say that of the ISTPs I know, including me, all of us were early adopters of dry observational and sarcastic/ironic humor.



WarriorDreamer said:


> By deduction I would say there is no definite type who uses sarcasm more but that there are different ways to define humor in the MBTI. :wink:


This is definitely true.



Improbable said:


> I'm INTJ and I like irony, sarcasm, subversion, and things that break norms and make people view a situation differently. Things I find funny are most often the unexpected, the unpredictable and jokes/situations that have a dark twist.
> 
> I think the type of humour we use towards others should be very situational. Context is what matters, not the nature of the comment. I suspect there may be an MBTI-type bias towards particular styles of humour. It would be interesting to see if there are any surveys or studies on it.


+1


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Dark, sarcastic humor is my all time favourite.:tongue:
And sarcasm does not equate to humor necessarily. It can be spiteful and snarky. Hipsters and people in my generation just seem to find it more amusing than it really is.


----------



## Imperator (Aug 10, 2012)

I tend to be quite sarcastic, especially when people say or ask something stupid that they themselves should know is stupid.


----------



## Improbable (Aug 12, 2012)

Imperator said:


> I tend to be quite sarcastic, especially when people say or ask something stupid that they themselves should know is stupid.


I think that's the key to good use of sarcasm. If you can demonstrate that the person or idea you are attacking is at fault, then sarcasm can be appropriate and effective, because you are using it as a device to correct the person's error.

In some circumstances, and towards certain people, using sarcasm may actually be politer than directly telling the person they are wrong.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm an INTJ who is a frequent user of sarcasm.


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

zynthaxx said:


> My experience is that introverts are more likely to use sarcasm and irony in a funny way. Many of the extraverted Te-preferrers I know have a habit of using irony and sarcasm in a derogatory way, mistaking pure insults for humor (and yes, I do take into account that the two may overlap under certain circumstances). I do know some extraverts who are genuinely funny when using sarcasm and irony, but they're not the norm; extraverted humor often lacks introspection, in my opinion, with ENTPs being something of an exception.


Ohoho, look who thinks he knows something. 
There are some really strong insults in that there writing, sonny. 
Maybe you just make pure insults for the hell of it, no sarcasm necessary? :dry:


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

WarriorDreamer said:


> I will say, I think that introverts use sarcasm more than extraverts. Extraverts are more ironic I think, but I think introverts may be more cutting.


I disagree with that. I think extraverts who are EJ are more sarcastic. Especially if they are Te-Doms ESTJ and ENTJ. Their use of sarcasm is blatantly cutting. You just have to be aware that when those type people use sarcasm, they don't really intend it to heart. You just have to be not sensitive and just see their sarcasm as "not personal".



WarriorDreamer said:


> I would say XNXP to me is the most likely to use sarcasm, in the way it is intended to be used. Their more abstract view of life and ability to look outside the box allows them to be more eccentric and to not use it to deliberately harm people but to point out the juxtapostion of situations.


When they use sarcasm, it is not really abrasive. It is seen as funny and witty. Not really cutting compared to their J counterparts.



WarriorDreamer said:


> I think XSXJ is the least likely to use it, in fact avoid it. I think that the only time they would use it would be in dealing with another 'abstract' person but do not enjoy it much.


I don't think so. I've seen so many ISTJs who use sarcasm, but they are unaware that they are being sarcastic. They just say what's on their mind. Their sarcasm is more direct, sometimes cutting, and usually not funny. I think TJs in genral are sarcastic. especially if they have Te as dominant, auxiliary. And sometimes tertiary Te can be sarcastic too. I've observed people with high Te as being naturally sarcastic.




WarriorDreamer said:


> When it comes to XSXP I think their humor is more literal and based on the senses. If something sounds funny, looks funny, if something isn't practical/ or it seems/ is funny. I also think they are the most likely to DO funny things rather than say them.


SPs have a natural sense of humor. They laugh at the most shallow, absurd things. And more often than not, their sense of humor and laughter is contagious. Even if they don't try to amuse you, their facial expressions is enough to make you laugh somehow.


----------



## LawyersAdvocate (Jul 12, 2012)

Wait, what's sarcasm?


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Pucca said:


> Ohoho, look who thinks he knows something.
> There are some really strong insults in that there writing, sonny.
> Maybe you just make pure insults for the hell of it, no sarcasm necessary? :dry:


Uhm.. I stated that this was based on my personal experience at least twice in my post. But since you're so funny, please be my friend, and my personal experience will change accordingly. Or perhaps I'm right.


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

zynthaxx said:


> Uhm.. I stated that this was based on my personal experience at least twice in my post. But since you're so funny, please be my friend, and my personal experience will change accordingly. Or perhaps I'm right.


Yes, yes, your personal experience gave you a general opinion about types which you shared with the group.  
I was simply pointing out the _irony_ in your post.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

This is true for me. I don't like sarcasm because it's not funny.
My mom looks at me and laughs. It must be the silly faces.
And by the way, I think that graphic descriptions of bad food are exceedingly funny. I will be in hysterics over that. The more detail about the inedible food, the funnier I think it is.
I know that's a bit absurd but I'm already laughing!



INTJellectual said:


> SPs have a natural sense of humor. They laugh at the most shallow, absurd things. And more often than not, their sense of humor and laughter is contagious. Even if they don't try to amuse you, their facial expressions is enough to make you laugh somehow.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

walking tourist said:


> This is true for me. I don't like sarcasm because it's not funny.
> My mom looks at me and laughs. It must be the silly faces.
> And by the way, I think that graphic descriptions of bad food are exceedingly funny. I will be in hysterics over that. The more detail about the inedible food, the funnier I think it is.
> I know that's a bit absurd but I'm already laughing!


I wish I could see you in person so I could laugh at your silliness and absurdness. xD


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't notice when I'm using sarcasm IRL. It seems that others don't notice 
when I do it, either. It is always either extremely silly sarcasm, or just very 
mild, so that it doesn't stand out. 

In fact, I didn't think I used sarcasm at all, but then I became active online
and noticed it in my posts.

Always after typing a post, I will look at it to see if it is understandable. 
Sometimes I find that it has sarcasm in it. Because sometimes people do
not realize I'm kidding in type (with no tone of voice to explain it) - hell,
who am I kidding? Sometimes people don't realize I'm joking IRL! Anyway,
if I think the sarcasm is confusing I either remove it or put a note next to 
it like this: (sarcasm), so no one misunderstands my post.


I have to say, though, the 'cult of sarcasm' (as I call it)- people who
think that condescending sarcasm is not only cool, but a sign of
intelligence- are not only just flat out wrong, they also annoy the 
living shit out of me with their pompous crap. (not sarcasm)


----------



## erasinglines (Sep 1, 2010)

Improbable said:


> I think that's the key to good use of sarcasm. If you can demonstrate that the person or idea you are attacking is at fault, then sarcasm can be appropriate and effective, because you are using it as a device to correct the person's error.
> 
> In some circumstances, and towards certain people, using sarcasm may actually be politer than directly telling the person they are wrong.


While that might possibly be the case, I feel that sarcasm used in the previously described scenario is often corrosive to teamwork and unhelpful for providing a solution for any mistakes. However, it's possibly because one of my previous bosses used sarcasm to address mistakes/errors - a tactic which eventually instilled and encouraged a lot of back biting and criticizing and devalued teamwork.

I find that (for myself) if there is a mistake/error or someone isn't quite getting the whole picture (even if they're mad and angry about it), it's good to wait and see what angle they're coming at from it. Then I can pick up immediately from their point of view and bring it to a compromise and/or solution. Usually by then, any anger or negative feelings have also slightly dissipated since someone is actually listening to them.

However, if their mistake or error is personally attacking me (or someone inside my in-group), I've found it effective to calmly, stolidly refuse their point of view and further discussion and walk away from the situation.

As for when I feel sarcasm works best for me, it's usually directed at situations or objects. Then it seems to help bring things back into perspective and make them seem not so serious. But when used towards people and beliefs/ideas, it can indeed be very face-threatening as it can simultaneously refuse and devalue others.

But then again, it is my opinion/experience, which is almost guaranteed to be quite different from yours. :3


----------



## Improbable (Aug 12, 2012)

erasinglines said:


> While that might possibly be the case, I feel that sarcasm used in the previously described scenario is often corrosive to teamwork and unhelpful for providing a solution for any mistakes.


I agree, which is why I was very careful to add 'In some circumstances, and towards certain people.'

I think if you are addressing a team, then sarcasm is probably a very bad idea, unless you know each individual well enough to be able to pull it off without giving offence. You would also need to be confident that the people in the group know you well enough to conclude you have no hostile intent.

But 1 on 1, towards someone who knows you and knows your intent is good, sarcasm can be a useful tool.


----------



## LawyersAdvocate (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes, sarcasm, the more dark and twisted the better.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Sarcasm isn't abstract, I think it's more connected to social intelligence, sense of humor, and sheer level of personal negativity.

I know very sarcastic ISTJs. I don't know where you get that they would not be sarcastic, or that NPs are likely to be more bitter, negative, and have a heightened sense of irony.

And SPs can say lots of funny things, it's just what they joke about. Dorothy Parker was probably an xSFP. 

I'm not sure you understand the functions and what they do if you think of sarcasm as "abstract" and not as "bitter negative critical defensive humor." When you see it for what it actually is, you'd see that this would probably be more prevalent in bitter or negative people, people who are socially dissatisfied, despite function. If it's related to any function, it may be Te, which tends to want to cut things coldly and critically appraise externals. 

I'm somewhat sarcastic, but I'm more ironic, hyperbolic, and make humorous observations about people, life, or whatever.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Improbable said:


> I think that's the key to good use of sarcasm. If you can demonstrate that the person or idea you are attacking is at fault, then sarcasm can be appropriate and effective, because you are using it as a device to correct the person's error.
> 
> In some circumstances, and towards certain people, using sarcasm may actually be politer than directly telling the person they are wrong.


Sarcasm is hilarious and even useful when pointing out an error; it's something of being a fast wit, and making wry observations about what other people do or say.

But taken to extreme, sarcasm is nothing more than a mildly amusing prickly way to keep others at an emotional distance at best and a dull, tired, adolescent defense mechanism at worst.

In fact, chronic sarcasm even makes certain people sound like they had a head injury at the age of 15 while skateboarding and never recovered.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

INTJellectual said:


> I disagree with that. I think extraverts who are EJ are more sarcastic. Especially if they are Te-Doms ESTJ and ENTJ. Their use of sarcasm is blatantly cutting. You just have to be aware that when those type people use sarcasm, they don't really intend it to heart. You just have to be not sensitive and just see their sarcasm as "not personal".
> 
> When they use sarcasm, it is not really abrasive. It is seen as funny and witty. Not really cutting compared to their J counterparts.
> 
> ...


You are correct on many points. Sarcasm is about criticism and cruelty, it's a surly, nasty thing, and its not even necessarily ironic, though it is funny or useful when well placed. Teenagers (and people who continue to be afraid of not being cool, like teenagers, as adults) tend to use chronic sarcasm to try to demonstrate how cool they are, meaning how little they emotionally care about things. I think this may be why it is perceived as being an INTx thing, and it's only then because certain individuals use it as a rather childish emotional distancing method (STJs can do this too). 

I use sarcasm myself, but I do it with intent to be nasty, I don't delude myself into thinking it would make me cool if I was sarcastic about everything. In fact I often wonder if people who are constantly sarcastic are depressed or how boring their life must be if they have to be sarcastic about EVERYTHING it's almost like they don't really enjoy anything...like they're afraid it's uncool to be happy and genuine or something.

Irony is another matter entirely. Irony is hilarious, and it's a staple of British comedy. So is hyperbole or hyperbolic irony. I am very hyperbolic myself, and part of the kick I get out of it is that people THINK I'M TOTALLY SRS. Like they actually picture a screaming woman, sometimes it's quite awesome. Being who I am, understatement is more difficult for me, though I am sometimes able to use clever understatement IRL and I'll even surprise myself, lol.

I agree with you that Te is helpful in sarcasm.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Dark, sarcastic humor is my all time favourite.:tongue:
> And sarcasm does not equate to humor necessarily. It can be spiteful and snarky. Hipsters and people in my generation just seem to find it more amusing than it really is.


Oh it's not just a hipster thing, it's been going on since the grungey times of the 90's and seriously I think sometimes that I want to walk to Trent Reznor's door and personally throttle him, because to me he's like this 47 year old man who sounds perpetually 17 whining about ...well, everything. Don't get me wrong NIN was once a cool band, they had some good albums, but I can only listen to Reznor's emotionally retarded self-pitying sarcasm for so long without wanting to either leave the room or toss the CD across the room, which is in poor taste if it belongs to friends.


----------



## Dot Matrix Hero (Aug 14, 2012)

My humour can often be quite cutting and I love to let people know when they are wrong, but I am very rarely likely to cause offence. I'm quite polite and keep a lot of my sarcastic thoughts to myself, unless I know for sure the people around me are able to deal with it properly. I'm not up for hurting someone's feelings over my brilliant sense of humour hehe.


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

If it's actual sarcasm I think ENTPs really dominate. I've met 2 ENTP girls who I thought had a "sarcastic accent" so virtually everything they said sounded sarcastic.

Here are some examples of humour I've heard:

ESTJ (talking about a criminal on TV, for example): He should be taken outside and shot! Twice! To make sure it hurts!

INTJ, when someone told him "a Hangover is God's way of punishing you for being drunk", he said "But that's tomorrow"

ESTP (me) - usually if it's a joke I invented, it's not funny, but if I just say something spontaneously it is. For example I was supposed to pretend to be Usain Bolt and say what he would tell some trainees about running, so I said "well, the first thing you have to know about running is, you put one foot in front of the other..."

Unfortunately a lot of the spontaneous things I think of are funny to me but could be insulting to the other person, especially if it's something that's bothering an ESFP or ENFP. I can sometimes just burst out laughing from thinking of it but last time I told an ESFP what it was I was laughing at, she got really serious and threatening. Something about the combination of how insignificant something is + how sentimental someone is about it makes it really funny to target.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

What does a sarcastic accent sound like?


----------



## peevish.INFP (Jul 9, 2012)

kasthu said:


> With regards to your theory of XNXPs being more sarcastic, I think probably the XNTPs are the most... we're less afraid of hurting people's feelings.


you forgot the context :kitteh:



> _in the way it is intended to be used_. Their more abstract view of life and ability to look outside the box allows them to be more eccentric *and to not use it to deliberately harm people but to point out the juxtapostion of situations*


----------



## peevish.INFP (Jul 9, 2012)

kasthu said:


> With regards to your theory of XNXPs being more sarcastic, I think probably the XNTPs are the most... we're less afraid of hurting people's feelings.


you forgot the context :kitteh:



> *in the way it is intended to be used*. Their more abstract view of life and ability to look outside the box allows them to be more eccentric *and to not use it to deliberately harm people but to point out the juxtapostion of situations*


----------



## Kuthtuk (Jun 3, 2011)

To me an ENTP sarcasm is a way to get allot of information out of a person without asking them directly. Using Yes/No questions is just tooooooo weak to get info. Giving the person the "benefit" of doubt makes them think then react. Or as I like to say _"Poke and Watch"_.

Also it's an intellectual self defense gimmick when used with irony as most people that use it are *normally* well versed in the issue at hand. The trick is that in fact we don't know squat, but to better fake it I make use of it to give them credibility.

But as people hang around me they get used to it and i think that's why we don't even notice when we use it anymore.


----------



## LawyersAdvocate (Jul 12, 2012)

Kuthtuk said:


> But as people hang around me they get used to it and i think that's why we don't even notice when we use it anymore.


This I can relate to.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

WarriorDreamer said:


> It's hard to really ask a question like 'which type is the most sarcastic?' Someone can have a crack at it but someone is bound to put 'every type can be sarcastic under different circumstances.' Which is true, and sarcasm can come in different forms, it can sometimes be more ironic, while other times be more biting and cold/ dismissive.
> 
> I will say, I think that introverts use sarcasm more than extraverts. Extraverts are more ironic I think, but I think introverts may be more cutting.
> 
> ...



i use sarcasm a lot; it is one of my main sources of humor that i use, especially when i am in a bad mood. whenever i'm in a bad mood or start the day off wrong for the rest of the day i become super sarcastic. i think it's partly because i am a sagittarius so am overly optimistic most of time so i just use the sarcasm to be 1. funny and 2. be oh well i have had worse or 3. just let out all that i am feeling without being a total downer about it.


----------



## Alaiyo Sakuri (Jan 1, 2009)

Eh, I'd say I use it frequently. Sometimes overly so, and usually when in misanthropy mode. I am afraid of hurting people's feelings, but that may change this coming year...


----------



## erasinglines (Sep 1, 2010)

Improbable said:


> I agree, which is why I was very careful to add 'In some circumstances, and towards certain people.'
> 
> I think if you are addressing a team, then sarcasm is probably a very bad idea, unless you know each individual well enough to be able to pull it off without giving offence. You would also need to be confident that the people in the group know you well enough to conclude you have no hostile intent.
> 
> But 1 on 1, towards someone who knows you and knows your intent is good, sarcasm can be a useful tool.


Yeah, I can easily see what you're saying when it's a one-on-one situation. I have a lot of friends who are very adept at using sarcasm. Although I do indeed use sarcasm, I must admit that I'm always trying to be careful of unintentionally hurting another's feelings or criticizing another's beliefs. Not to say that others' don't. There's just something that's usually nagging the back of my mind to think about things from someone else's perspective. (Even if I'd really rather not this time around...)

But yes, I really appreciate the art of others' sarcasm sometimes. :3


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

I'm pretty sarcastic, I've noted there were many other INTPs and INTJs who also fit the bill.
I find that INTJ sarcasm is a little more "catty"... ie: sensitive people might not get it.

INTP sarcasm is obvious and I find few people are unable to pick up on my sarcasm.


----------



## Philipthestone (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh just fuck off with this kind of talk. In a fucking era were everyone is sarcastic. Including your child, including your grandmothers, including the people you will always be the bitch too, the government.


----------

